

Show HN: SMSPoly - A smarter way to send SMS online - makyol

SMSPoly will allow people or small companies to send SMS online for affordable prices. I would love get some feedback on the idea, any input is appreciated. Thanks in advance!<p>SMSPoly.com
======
dgunn
What are you showing? This is just a name of a product that doesn't exist and
it explains nothing. Is it an api so my apps can do this? An app that I would
use to send sms?

~~~
makyol
SMSPoly is basically going to be a SMS marketing service. Yes, we are
absolutely going to have an API too and your apps can use it directly as well.
Lastly, we are always to open to suggestions for this application to make its
direction better. Sorry for the less information given on the post.

------
arkitaip
I get you're doing a mvp by putting up this landing page but there is nothing
of substance on the site to give feedback about.

~~~
makyol
Thanks for the feedback, now I put a contact button. Please feel free to send
me your ideas.

------
mooism2
_“Leave your email to get discounts when we ready!”_

Grammar: should be _“...when we're ready!”_

~~~
makyol
Thanks, it is fixed now.

------
makyol
Live link: <http://smspoly.com>

------
devonbarrett
Will this be cheaper than Twilo?

Will this have an easier API than Twilo?

~~~
makyol
Actually, we are planning to use Twilio API and SMSPoly will be like a sms
marketing service with an API as well. The API is going to be an abstraction
over Twilio' and hopefully simpler one.

------
mike-cardwell
There are loads of websites that do this

~~~
makyol
Can you please list the well-known ones?

